# Super Glue on my SD Card!! D:



## DGMPhotography (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi folks,

So pieces of my SD card were falling apart, so before I would always put them back on and just put it into the camera and it would be fine. I determined I wanted a more permanent solution, so I tried super glue. Good news, I got all the parts glued in place, and it's looking like normal! Problem is... I got a little bit of glue on the gold metal connection part... I have a full 8gigs of data on there, and my camera or computer won't read the card. Any advice on how to get my data/pictures/video? Could I use nail polish remover to try to get the glue off the connection part? Or is that futile, and is there some other way of retrieving my data?

Thanks!

P.S. I wasn't sure what thread to put this under, but an SD card is camera equipment so... yeah!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2012)

Acetone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 7, 2012)

SD cards are so cheap, probably costs the same as the super glue. Don't waste time and money, get a new one.  When an SD card acts up on me, it hits the bottom of the garbage can in rapid fashion. 

As for the data you have on the current one, I don't know.


----------



## Mully (Dec 7, 2012)

Try carefully scraping the contacts with a sharp knife....remember carefully!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd try (acetone) nail polish remover on the end of a Q-tip.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 8, 2012)

Super glue is cyanoacrylic cement. Lee Valley sell a release agent in small quantities and not very expensive. It will not hurt the underlying electroplate of the contact.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 8, 2012)

Acetone or fingernail polish remover will get the super glue off however it will also most likely dissolve the plastic surrounding the contacts.  Be very, very careful applying it.  I'd dip a toothpick in acetone and scrape at the glue.  That should minimize the amount that goes anywhere else.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 8, 2012)

Great news, everybody! 

Using nail polish remover, with a combination of q-tip and toothpick, I got it to work! At first it still wouldn't work, but would be able to read so I could download my pictures. Then a little more scraping at it, and it works fine now, better than before! 

Thanks for the advice, friends!


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Good news ...now that you got your download ....throw it away, don't cheap out now and get in trouble ...next time.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I know, but I literally don't have any money so this will have to do for now.


----------

